# Your favorite (non internationally known) score from your own country?



## ThomasNL (Feb 7, 2020)

I bet there are a lot of non English/American people lurking around here. What is your favorite filmcomposer/filmscore originated from your home country?

For me as a Dutchy it must be the music for "Soldaat of Oranje" by Rogier van Otterloo


----------



## Supremo (Feb 18, 2020)

The 'Seven Beauties' ballet written by the Azerbaijani composer Kara Karayev in 1950s:


----------



## youngpokie (Feb 18, 2020)

Supremo said:


> The 'Seven Beauties' ballet written by the Azerbaijani composer Kara Karayev in 1950s:




That waltz is so interesting! Oriental and Western at the same time. 

Some harmony reminds me of the Masquerade Waltz by Khachaturian (I think?)


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 18, 2020)

I love this theme very much, the series was very sucessful here in Germany - dunnow how famous it became in other countries. The composer Irmin Schmidt was originally a member of Can.


----------



## lux (Feb 18, 2020)

I like a lot the classic score by Franco Piersanti for Il Commissario Montalbano, TV Show from novels by Andrea Camilleri



I recently appreciated also the score for the TV Serie "Rocco Schiavone" by Corrado Carosio and Pierangelo Fornaro, really adds value to the show.



Also this theme is probably my favourite one out of Nicola Piovani's catalogue


----------



## bgavina (Mar 26, 2020)

Mediterraneo by Giancarlo Bigazzi and Marco Falagiani. Greek music made by italian composers.

Not from my country but from my sea.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Mar 26, 2020)

Not my country but I love this great composition by Eduard Artemyev


----------

